# Yellow lab juvie was butt munched on



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

When I say this I mean a cookie like bite from its bottom area. This happened last week and the bite area is getting worse. Do I put it out of its misery? Will I risk infecting the tank if I keep it any longer?


----------



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

Here's a pic of the bite. Looks bad


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Wow! I'm surprised it's still alive. How active is it? What in the tank could have done such severe damage?


----------



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

Its pretty active which is the crazy thing. It was most likely my one of my OB's. Its already killed a couple of the little ones.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

It looks like it's stomach is gone. No vent/anus. Is it eating?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Are you absolutely sure this is from a bite? I think this is more of a deformity from some sort of internal problem.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Can this fish poop? (I'm not trying to be funny - could be a serious problem)


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

That's astounding. I'd certainly pull it from the tank and place it in a hospital tank for recovery. I'd likely add an antibacterial while the fish recovers (if it can), kanamycin or nitrofurazone.
Did the wound progressively get larger or was it normal one day and like this the next?


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Agree with above...get this fish into a QT promptly! Irregardless of whether is a deformity or an unusually nasty bite, the fish will not last long if it stays in that tank.


----------



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I hate to report that it kicked the bucket. Was swimming perfectly the night before, then...dead


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

To be honest, I'm not surprised. I am surprised that it took that long though.
Sorry for your loss, dengar.


----------

